# I love using Dove soap -- any comparable recipe?



## kniquy (Dec 31, 2018)

Just as the title states, my family has always used dove soap, we generally love the lather and non drying properties from this soap.  Has anyone come across or developed a similar soap recipe?  

When looking at the ingredients I can't really decipher what oils they use to make it. I'd love to make a similar property soap but with mostly natural ingredients.


----------



## Kamahido (Dec 31, 2018)

The main ingredients are Beef Tallow or Palm Oil and Coconut Oil or Palm Kernel Oil.


----------



## BattleGnome (Dec 31, 2018)

Soaping101 has a recipe


----------



## Dean (Dec 31, 2018)

Interestingly, the hardness factor of the Soaping 101 recipie  is higher than recommended by the calcs.


----------



## DeeAnna (Dec 31, 2018)

Dove contains a large amount of synthetic detergents as well as soap. For example, sodium lauroyl isethionate is a syndet and is also the main ingredient in Dove. If you want to make just soap, meaning a cleanser made from fat + water + NaOH, you won't be able to duplicate Dove.

The hardness number in soapcalc doesn't apply to Dove due to the syndets.


----------



## Misschief (Dec 31, 2018)

I've made the Dove copy recipe from Soaping 101 and really like it.


----------



## maxine289 (Dec 31, 2018)

Misschief said:


> I've made the Dove copy recipe from Soaping 101 and really like it.


Was looking at some of the Soaping 101 recipes. What is it called?


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 31, 2018)

maxine289 said:


> Was looking at some of the Soaping 101 recipes. What is it called?


It's posted in a link above.

I too have made it and it's not a bad soap at all.


----------



## Misschief (Dec 31, 2018)

The link to the video, which contains the recipe, is up thread in Battle Gnome's post. In the video, she calls it Sensitive Skin Unscented Beauty Bar (Dove clone).

I do recommend watching the video as she goes through the ingredient list and formulates the soap, explaining step by step. I learned a lot from watching that particular video.


----------



## dibbles (Dec 31, 2018)

Sensitive Skin Unscented Beauty Bar


----------



## maxine289 (Jan 1, 2019)

dibbles said:


> Sensitive Skin Unscented Beauty Bar



Thanks very much. I’ll try it.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jan 1, 2019)

The Soaping 101 recipe looks like a nice, mild soap, and I can see why people like it. But calling the Soaping 101 soap a clone of Dove is a big stretch -- it's the mixture of the soap and the syndets that give Dove its particular qualities.

If you're basically looking for an extra-mild soap, this recipe gets rave reviews by people who use it as a regular bath soap: https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/shampoo-bar-thanks-lindy.30946/ It's called a shampoo bar, but it's really just a nicely formulated mild soap that works well for many people's sensitive skin.


----------

